# Mac Book Pro. Ja oder Nein ?



## Tobcinio (22. April 2012)

Was haltet ihr von Mac Books  Würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. April 2012)

In Bezug aus was ?


----------



## Cook2211 (22. April 2012)

Also ich warte auf die Ivy Bridge MacBooks und dann werde ich zuschlagen. Entweder ein Air oder das Pro. Ich mag die Apple Rechner was beispielsweise das Design angeht. Und MacOS ist ein tolles Betriebsystem, das wirklich Spaß macht. Nur lässt Apple sich Design, Services und Bedienkomfort entsprechend bezahlen, aber mir persönlich ist es das wert.
Von daher finde ich die MacBooks prima


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2012)

Tobcinio schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Mac Books  Würde mich mal interessieren


 
Sehr edel und extravagant.
Ob es dir den Preis wert ist musst du wissen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (22. April 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Entweder ein Air oder das Pro.


 
Was spricht denn für das Pro? Ich denke, wenn schon, dann das Air. 

Apple macht sehr gute Notebooks, aber das kann man bei dem Preis auch erwarten, nicht wahr?


----------



## turbosnake (22. April 2012)

Imho ist das MaBook Pro das einzige  Apple Produkt (daneben vll noch das Ipad) wo der Preis passt.

Ein Air würde ich mir nur für 50% des Preises holen, mir sind sie zu eingeschränkt: 
Ram nicht erweiterbar (geht beim Pro),
Ich meine ULV-CPUs verbaut
Kein Laufwerk (ja das stört mich)
Das gillt aber auch für die "Ultrabooks".

Allerdings ist der Akku bei beiden fest, Apple verlangt für einen Wechseln meine ich 120€. Ich weiß jetzt nicht was ein Orginalakku bei anderen Herstellern kostet.

Das Pro geht Preislich imho jedoch in Ordnung, aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Superwip (23. April 2012)

Vorteile:
+gutes "Leistungsgewicht"
+gute Verarbeitung (die aber auch nicht so konkurrenzlos ist wie oft behauptet)
+gute Akkulaufzeit
+OS (wer MacOS auf einem Notebook will hat nur begrenzt eine andere Wahl)

Nachteile:
-miese Anschlussvielfalt
-OS
-Aufrüstbarkeit noch schlechter als bei anderen, vergleichbaren Notebooks
-Akku fest verbaut
-Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis
-UEFI/Bootloaderzwang

Das MacBook Air (und auch alle "Ultrabooks") halte ich grundsätzlich für ein völlig fehlgeleitetes Konzept: die Dicke ist für die Mobilität kaum ausschlaggebend, hier ist eher die Diagonale wichtig; bei diesen Geräten opfert man jedoch das optische Laufwerk, die Aufrüstbarkeit und Anschlussvielfalt um wenige Millimeter Dicke einzusparen; das MacBook Air hat ja nichtmal einen LAN Anschluss (!)


----------



## Tobcinio (23. April 2012)

Weil ich   auch am überlegen bin ob ich mir ein Mac Book Pro holen soll   , Akkuleistung ist auch brilliant


----------



## Cook2211 (23. April 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Vorteile:
> +gutes "Leistungsgewicht"
> +gute Verarbeitung (die aber auch nicht so konkurrenzlos ist wie oft behauptet)
> +gute Akkulaufzeit
> ...



Viele deiner Punkte stimmen durchaus. Man muss aber sagen, dass vieles davon abhängt was man selber braucht/möchte oder nicht. (Bezogen auf das Air, denn das Pro ist deutlich besser ausgestattet)
Ein fehlendes optisches Laufwerk mag für viele eine Kritikpunkt sein. Ich habe noch nicht mal mehr Rohlinge hier. Ich brauche einfach kein optisches Laufwerk mehr. Gleiches gilt für mich was den LAN Anschluss angeht. Ich brauche ihn einfach nicht. Ein Kritikpunkt wäre für mich eher, dass kein SIM Karten Slot für mobiles Surfen vorhanden ist. 
Man sollte auch dazu erwähnen, dass MacOS ab Werk eine sehr komfortable Lösung mitbringt um parallel auch noch Windows zu installieren, so dass man beide Betriebsystem nutzen kann.
Was meinst du eigentlich mit UEFI/Bootloaderzwang?




Tobcinio schrieb:


> Weil ich   auch am überlegen bin ob ich mir ein Mac Book Pro holen soll   , Akkuleistung ist auch brilliant



Ich würde auf jeden fall noch die Ivy Bridge MacBooks abwarten. Das könnte sich lohnen, da zum Beispiel laut Gerüchten die Displays eine deultich höhere Auflösung haben sollen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (23. April 2012)

Ich bin auch schon seit Jahren bei Apple. Sie sind halt sehr innovativ (in einigen Bereichen, nicht in allen  ). OS X oder das geniale Trackpad sind schon alleine Klasse für sich. Sobald es die neuen IVy-Books mit USB 3.0 gibt werde ich wohl vom MBP aufs Air wechsel.
Bei mir ist es genau andersrum als bei Superwip. Von einem Book erwarte ich Mobilität und keinen Anschlussoverkill den man in den seltesten Fällen benötigt. Optische Medien benötige ich eigentlich nicht mehr. Für die zwei drei mal im Jahr nimm ich entweder ein externes oder ein Laufwerk im Netz. Ein Simkartenslot fände ich gerade fürs Air ein wichtiger Schritt nach vorne. Weiterhin wäre eine Dockingstation was Feines. Thunderbold hat zwar Potential, ist aber in Apples Händen leider wieder eine Totgeburt


----------



## Katamaranoid (23. April 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> -Aufrüstbarkeit noch schlechter als bei anderen, vergleichbaren Notebooks


 
Was kann man den bei anderen Notebooks noch "besser" aufrüsten ? 
Versteh das bitte nicht als entrüstetes "WAAAAS?" sondern eher als "ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung von Aufrüstbarkeit anderer Notebooks und möchte das gerne wissen" 

@ TE


Ich würde als weiteren Vorteil noch die Hervorragende Bedienbarkeit nennen. Nach kurzer Zeit will man wirklich kein anderes Notebook mehr, weil alle anderen Notebooks an denen ich noch arbeiten muss, von Zeit zu Zeit wirklich wesentlich weniger Komfort in Sachen Bedienung bieten. 

Ein Nachteil, den ich persönlich auch wirklich Schade finde und für reine Geldmache halte, ist das man bei Apple auf Adapter angewiesen ist um Gängige Anschlüsse wie DVI und HDMI zu nutzen.
Ich bezweifel auch, dass sich das noch ändert. 
Ausserdem bin ich persönlich sehr enttäuscht vom Apple Service. Zumindest der im Laden ist beschissen. Wenn man allerdings anruft sind die Mitarbeiter sehr freundlich und machen den EIndruck wirklich Ahnung zu haben. Im Gegensatz zum Service vor Ort konnten DIE mir sogar weiterhelfen^^
Ich würde dir auch empfehlen, dir Apple Care zu buchen. Man meint zwar, man braucht es nicht ( so auch ich ) aber mittlerweile, bereue ich es ein wenig, es nicht dazugebucht zu haben.


----------



## fotoman (23. April 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Viele deiner Punkte stimmen durchaus. Man muss aber sagen, dass vieles davon abhängt was man selber braucht/möchte oder nicht.


Das ist wohl klar und daher verstehe ich die Ausgangsfrage schon nicht. Entweder, man will/mag OSX, dann muß es wohl zwangswweise ein MacBook sein. Oder man will es nicht, dann ist man in den meisten Fällen mit einem Win7-Laptop besser bedient.



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Von einem Book erwarte ich Mobilität und  keinen Anschlussoverkill den man in den seltesten Fällen  benötigt.


So unterschiedlich können die Anforderungen halt sein.  Kein USB3 und kein Expresscard-Slot disqualifizieren für mich jegliches  mobile Gerät schonmal von vorne herein.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (23. April 2012)

Die fest eingebauten Akkus halte ich für eine Frechheit.
Meine Freundin hat ein mittlweile 5 Jahre altes MB Pro und inzwischen den zweiten Ersatzakku drinnen - egal wie gut man sie pflegt, bei häufigem Einsatz sind die Akku's irgendwann am Ende.
Wenn ich den Akku dann zum längeren stationären Arbeiten _noch nicht einmal rausnehmen kann_, ist die Sache für mich eh gelaufen.
Deswegen sehe ich das Argument "gute Akkulaufzeit" auch als zweischneidige Sache.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. April 2012)

fotoman schrieb:


> Das ist wohl klar und daher verstehe ich die Ausgangsfrage schon nicht. Entweder, man will/mag OSX, dann muß es wohl zwangswweise ein MacBook sein. Oder man will es nicht, dann ist man in den meisten Fällen mit einem Win7-Laptop besser bedient.



Das ist nicht unbedingt eine Frage des wollens/mögens. Vielleicht hat man beispielsweise noch gekaufte Windows Software die man weiter zusätzlich nutzen möchte. Ich muss beispielsweise auf meinem Arbeitsrechner noch Win installiert haben, weil es mein Lohn-Programm nur für Win gibt und ich damit eingearbeitet bin. Alles andere erledige ich wiederum mit MacOS.
Und wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, ist es doch nicht verkehrt. So kann man die beste Software aus beiden Welten nutzen.


----------



## orca113 (23. April 2012)

Tobcinio schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ich   auch am überlegen bin ob ich mir ein Mac Book Pro holen soll   , Akkuleistung ist auch brilliant



Habe mit auch eins geholt und bin von dem Ding begeistert. Würde mir nie wieder einen anderem Mobilen Rechner holen. Die Verarbeitung ist top, der Akku hält sehr sehr lange und hat nach 2,5 Jahren auch bei beinahe täglichem Gebraucht noch immer 100% Leistung. Das OS ist ein Gedicht. Wenn ich darf rate ich dir zum MB Pro.


----------



## Ezio (23. April 2012)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Die fest eingebauten Akkus halte ich für eine Frechheit.
> Meine Freundin hat ein mittlweile 5 Jahre altes MB Pro und inzwischen den zweiten Ersatzakku drinnen - egal wie gut man sie pflegt, bei häufigem Einsatz sind die Akku's irgendwann am Ende.
> Wenn ich den Akku dann zum längeren stationären Arbeiten _noch nicht einmal rausnehmen kann_, ist die Sache für mich eh gelaufen.
> Deswegen sehe ich das Argument "gute Akkulaufzeit" auch als zweischneidige Sache.


 
Der Akku lässt sich wohl wechseln, einfach den Deckel unten aufschrauben. Dadurch gibt es keine Verarbeitungsmängel durch klapprige Akkuklappen usw. Beim stationären Arbeiten bringt es keinen Vorteil den Akku zu entfernen, das ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube.



> Ein Nachteil, den ich persönlich auch wirklich Schade finde und für reine Geldmache halte, ist das man bei Apple auf Adapter angewiesen ist um Gängige Anschlüsse wie DVI und HDMI zu nutzen.


Das ist eben durch die schlanke Bauwese bedingt. Ich würde keinen fetten DVI Anschluss an der Seite haben wollen.


----------



## fotoman (23. April 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, ist es doch nicht verkehrt. So kann man die beste Software aus beiden Welten nutzen.


Und schon bin ich wieder beim "Wollen", also der ganz persönlichen Einstellung dazu. Warum sollte ich, wenn ich unter Windows keine Software vermisse und einige Software habe (u.A. eine meiner Hauptanwendungen), die ich erst aufwändig auf ein anderes Betriebssystem portieren müsste, ständig zwischen zwei Welten wecheln? Dualboot wäre da keine Lösung, allenfalls ein Windows in der VMWare.

Noch dazu, wo mir am MBP mind. eine ganz entscheidende Schnittstelle fehlt. Alleine, um USB3 und/oder ExpressCard nachzurüsten müsste ich erst einmal einen entsprechenden Adapter für 150 Euro kaufen, plus eine ExpressCard USB3-Karte (oder alternativ einen ExpressCard XQD-Leser). Das alles nur, um mit dem MBP meine Speicherkarten (egal, ob CF oder XQD) mit mehr wie 30 MB/s auslesen zu können. Für CF bliebe vieleicht noch ein FW800-Adapter, für XQD gibt es aber nur USB3 und ExpressCard-Adapter.

Mit meiner persönlichen Abneigung gegen MacOS (nach gut zwei Wochen intensiver Nutzung für die Bildbearbeitung kann ich mir da durchaus ein eigenes Bild machen) will ich garnicht erst reden. Ich bin halt auf der Arbeit und zu Hause Windows gewohnt und sehe keine Veranlassung, warum ich mich mobil an ein anderes System gewöhnen sollte.

Alles Punkte, die jeder für sich bewerten muß und dann selber entscheidet, was er lieber möchte.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. April 2012)

fotoman schrieb:


> Und schon bin ich wieder beim "Wollen", also der ganz persönlichen Einstellung dazu. Warum sollte ich, wenn ich unter Windows keine Software vermisse und einige Software habe (u.A. eine meiner Hauptanwendungen), die ich erst aufwändig auf ein anderes Betriebssystem portieren müsste, ständig zwischen zwei Welten wecheln? Dualboot wäre da keine Lösung, allenfalls ein Windows in der VMWare.



Ähm, eigentlich habe ich nur im Zuge dieser _Kaufberatung_ darauf hingewiesen, dass MacOS die komfortable Möglichkeit bietet Win parallel zu installieren für den Fall, dass der TE das noch nicht wusste. Ob das für dich eine sinnvolle Option ist oder nicht, ist in diesem Zusammenhang eigentlich egal, denn es war nur ein Hinweis für den TE.



fotoman schrieb:


> Mit meiner persönlichen Abneigung gegen MacOS (nach gut zwei Wochen intensiver Nutzung für die Bildbearbeitung kann ich mir da durchaus ein eigenes Bild machen) will ich garnicht erst reden. Ich bin halt auf der Arbeit und zu Hause Windows gewohnt und sehe keine Veranlassung, warum ich mich mobil an ein anderes System gewöhnen sollte.



Ich war auch an Windows gewöhnt. Aber nach 10 Monaten intensiver Nutzung von MacOS, sowohl beruflich als auch privat, muss ich sagen, dass MacOS für mich persönlich das beste OS ist welches ich jemals hatte (und ich hatte neben Windows beispielsweise auch so einige Linux Distributionen in Gebrauch)


----------



## AeroX (23. April 2012)

Das OS ist einfach Bombe. Die Qualität ist auch sehr gut. Leistung reicht. 

Ich will dank des OS nix anderes mehr


----------



## Superwip (23. April 2012)

> Was meinst du eigentlich mit UEFI/Bootloaderzwang?


 
Das alternative Betriebssysteme nicht nativ installiert werden können.

Man das Gerät nur sehr schwer sinnvoll nutzen, wenn man MacOS komplett entfernt, es ist auch nur über Umwege möglich _zwei_ andere Betriebssysteme gleichzeitig zu installieren, alternative Betriebssysteme können nur mit einer Sofwarekrücke gebootet werden.

Der Grund: der UEFI bootet Mac OS. Nur Mac OS.

Andere Notebooks sind hier meist "etwas" flexibler.



> Viele deiner Punkte stimmen durchaus. Man muss aber sagen, dass vieles davon abhängt was man selber braucht/möchte oder nicht. (Bezogen auf das Air, denn das Pro ist deutlich besser ausgestattet)
> Ein fehlendes optisches Laufwerk mag für viele eine Kritikpunkt sein. Ich habe noch nicht mal mehr Rohlinge hier. Ich brauche einfach kein optisches Laufwerk mehr. Gleiches gilt für mich was den LAN Anschluss angeht. Ich brauche ihn einfach nicht. Ein Kritikpunkt wäre für mich eher, dass kein SIM Karten Slot für mobiles Surfen vorhanden ist.


 
Anschlüsse des MacBook Air 13":
-2x USB 2.0
-Thunderbolt
-3,5mm Klinke (Line-Out)
-SD

Ohne sündhaft teure Thunderbolt Adapter ist man auf den nur 480MBit/s schnellen USB beschränkt, egal in welcher Anwendung. Gerade bei einem Gerät mit so wenig internem Speicherplatz ist es ein gravierender Nachteil, dass es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt einen externen Datenträger zeitgemäß anzubinden. Es gibt auch keinen analogen Bildschirmausgang (wer z.B. bei einer Präsentation mit einem älteren Beamer konfrontiert wird hat hier Pech gehabt oder muss auf einen teuren aktiven Thunderbolt Adapter zurückgreifen), auch herkömmliche Headsets lassen sich nicht bzw. nur über Adapter nutzen.

Auch im W-LAN Zeitalter bietet LAN immernoch große Latenz und Geschwindigkeitsvorteile, oft ist es auch unverzichtbar, wenn es kein W-LAN gibt.

Beim MacBook Pro gibt es wenigstens LAN aber das wars dann auch; abgesehen von der veralteten Firewire 800 Schnittstelle, die zwar vielleicht nice to have ist, in der Prioritätsliste zumindest bei mir aber sehr weit unten angesiedelt ist.



> Man sollte auch dazu erwähnen, dass *MacOS *ab Werk eine sehr komfortable Lösung mitbringt um parallel auch noch Windows zu installieren, so dass man beide Betriebsystem nutzen kann.


 
Genau... Mac OS... eigentlich ist das Aufgabe des BIOS/UEFI und nicht die Aufgabe irgendeiner Softwarekrücke...

Wenn man Windows braucht/will sollte man kein MacBook kaufen. Der Windows Betrieb ist mit einigen Nachteilen verbunden, da die Treiberunterstützung mangelhaft ist, der größte Kritikpunkt ist die deutlich verminderte Akkulaufzeit.



> Was kann man den bei anderen Notebooks noch "besser" aufrüsten ?
> Versteh das bitte nicht als entrüstetes "WAAAAS?" sondern eher als "ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung von Aufrüstbarkeit anderer Notebooks und möchte das gerne wissen"


 


> Was kann man den bei anderen Notebooks noch "besser" aufrüsten ?
> Versteh das bitte nicht als entrüstetes "WAAAAS?" sondern eher als "ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung von Aufrüstbarkeit anderer Notebooks und möchte das gerne wissen"


 
Schau dir das Mac Book Air mal an... da kann man folgendes aufrüsten:

SSD- allerdings ein propritärer Standard, nachrüst-SSDs sind völlig überteuert

Das wars auch schon; die W-LAN Karte lässt sich zwar theoretisch tauschen aber zu der standardmäßig verbauten gibt es keine Alternativen...

Der Akku lässt sich theoretisch tauschen, aber es gibt keine Alternative zum Original, der Tausch ist Aufwendig, die Garantie geht dabei verloren.

Beim MacBook Pro gibt es wenigstens eine normale SSD, ein normales W-LAN Modul und der RAM kann aufgerüstet werden. Beim W-LAN Modul scheitern viele Alternativen aber an den Treibern...


Bei einem normalen Notebook, auch bei den meisten Subnotebooks kann man folgendes auf/nach rüsten:

-CPU
-RAM
-mSATA SSD
-SATA SSD oder HDD
-Mobilfunk/W-LAN/Bluetooth/GPS Adapter via PCIe Minicard
-bei einigen Modellen Anschlüsse via ExpressCard
-Akku



> Der Akku lässt sich wohl wechseln, einfach den Deckel unten aufschrauben. Dadurch gibt es keine Verarbeitungsmängel durch klapprige Akkuklappen usw. Beim stationären Arbeiten bringt es keinen Vorteil den Akku zu entfernen, das ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube.


 
Man kann ihn prinzipiell irgendwie _Umbauen_.

Es ist aber aufwendig und man verliert dabei die Garantie; die Möglichkeit den Akku, wenn er leer ist mal eben durch einen zweiten zu tauschen fehlt jedenfalls. Es gibt auch keine wirklich seriöse Quelle für (neue, originale) Ersatzakkus.




> Das OS ist einfach Bombe. Die Qualität ist auch sehr gut. Leistung reicht.
> 
> Ich will dank des OS nix anderes mehr


 
Fanboygelaber.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. April 2012)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Fanboygelaber.



Och Superwip. Nur weil man MacOS mag ist das doch kein Fanboy-Gelaber 
Kaum mögen Leute man mal etwas, schon werden sie als Fanboy verschrien....



			
				Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Das alternative Betriebssysteme nicht nativ installiert werden können.
> 
> Man das Gerät nur sehr schwer sinnvoll nutzen, wenn man MacOS komplett entfernt, es ist auch nur über Umwege möglich zwei andere Betriebssysteme gleichzeitig zu installieren, alternative Betriebssysteme können nur mit einer Sofwarekrücke gebootet werden.
> 
> ...



Das ist falsch. Mit dem UEFI/Bootloader kann man von jedem OS booten das installiert ist. Einfach nach dem Einschalten ALT drücken, schon kann man wählen welches OS booten soll. Funktioniert wie bei Win, denn das Auswählen geschieht vor dem eigentlichen booten und nach der Initialisierung des UEFI.


----------



## turbosnake (23. April 2012)

Ich habe noch ein Grund gegen ein MacBook, das glossy Panel.
Das ist mein größter Kritikpunkt und disqualifiziert imho ein MacBook total.
Ich brauche nämlich kein Spiegel wenn ich draußen bin.

Wer jetzt sagt ich soll das Display heller stellen, dem sage ich das ich dadurch unnötig Akkulaufzeit verbrate.
Einen 2 Akku kann ich auch nicht reinpacken, also ist man mit einem matten Display deutlich besser dran.


----------



## Superwip (23. April 2012)

> Och Superwip. Nur weil man MacOS mag ist das doch kein Fanboy-Gelaber
> Kaum mögen Leute man mal etwas, schon werden sie als Fanboy verschrien....


 
"Ich mag es" ist kein Feature.



> Das ist falsch. Mit dem UEFI/Bootloader kann man von jedem OS booten das installiert ist. Einfach nach dem Einschalten ALT drücken, schon kann man wählen welches OS booten soll. Funktioniert wie bei Win, denn das Auswählen geschieht vor dem eigentlichen booten und nach der Initialisierung des UEFI.


 
Das stimmt nicht. Boot Camp ist eine externe Software, die nicht im UEFI integriert ist.

Man kann z.B. nicht im UEFI den USB Stick als Bootlaufwerk wählen und mal eben ein USB Linux booten... man kann auch nicht den original Windows Bootloader nutzen und man kann vor allem nicht OS X löschen.

Man kann auch nur über Umwege mehr als zwei Betriebssysteme (OS X + 1) nutzen, eine gewollte Schikane.


----------



## Sammla (23. April 2012)

Als extremer Apple-Verachter ist es wohl schwer für mich eine objektive Meinung zu diesem Thema zu schreiben - Ich versuchs trotzdem mal! 

Im Grunde genommen ja.. Der Grund warum ich nicht so auf die MacBooks stehe ist einfach die Tatsache, dass sie nicht spieletauglich sind. Schick sehen sie aus, keine Frage. Aber allein beim fehlendem Laufwerk würde es bei mir schon anfangen.
Mit Ivy Bridge und Intel HD4000 wird das ganze schon wieder interessanter. Ivy hat aber wieder gesalzene Preise zur Folge, wo wir schon beim nächsten Kritikpunkt wären: Preis/Leistung...
Ultrabooks mit ähnlicher Ausstattung und auf Windows Basis kosten da gleich mal ein paar Hunderter weniger  Was qualitativ letzendlich als hochwertiger gilt entscheidet der Geschmack jedes Einzelnen.

Wirklich über das OS auslassen kann ich mich nicht. Ich kenne viele die von Apple einfach nur schwärmen -> Diese Leute haben aber in der Regel keine Ahnung (Speziell aus meinem Freundeskreis) ... Ich nutze Windows seit einigen Jahren und bisher auch ohne Probleme. iOs? "Was der Bauer nicht kennt frisst er nicht" 

Das Display.. Von der Auflösung fast schon zu beneiden. Apple stellt die meiner Meinung nach besten Displays her (Dicht gefolgt von Dell).. Aber wer viel mit dem Laptop unterwegs ist, was bei einem so dünnen Gerät ja wohl auch ein Kaufgrund ist (Mobilität, leicht) wird draußen keinen Spaß damit haben. Ich kenns vom Samsung Galaxy S2 nur zu gut... Das Display der MacBooks ist ähnlich.

Je nach Anwendungsbereich ist ein MacBook sicherlich was schönes. Meine Englischlehrerin nutzt beispielsweise ein MacBook Air um uns Filmszenen vorzuführen (Unterrichtsthema: Filmanalyse) 
Dies hat halt den Vorteil dass sie quasi kaum Gewicht mit sich rumträgt  (Manche Bücher sind da schon schwerer)..

Für reine Gamer ist ein MacBook aber sowas von die falsche Wahl. Ich würde nie einen 4 stelligen Betrag für ein Gerät zahlen auf dem sich nichts ordentlich zocken lässt. Mit Ivy ist sicherlich ne Steigerung drin, aber für mich persönlich immernoch KEIN Kaufgrund. Dann lieber 1-2Kg mehr und was ordentliches mit Grafikkarte und deutlich besseren Komponenten.


----------



## Ezio (23. April 2012)

> Es ist aber aufwendig und man verliert dabei die Garantie; die Möglichkeit den Akku, wenn er leer ist mal eben durch einen zweiten zu tauschen fehlt jedenfalls. Es gibt auch keine wirklich seriöse Quelle für (neue, originale) Ersatzakkus.


Wenn es einen Bedarf zum Akkuwechsel gibt, sollte die Garantiezeit schon einige Jahre abgelaufen sein 



> Das stimmt nicht. Boot Camp ist eine externe Software, die nicht im UEFI integriert ist.
> 
> Man kann z.B. nicht im UEFI den USB Stick als Bootlaufwerk wählen und mal eben ein USB Linux booten... man kann auch nicht den original Windows Bootloader nutzen und man kann vor allem nicht OS X löschen.
> 
> Man kann auch nur über Umwege mehr als zwei Betriebssysteme (OS X + 1) nutzen, eine gewollte Schikane.


Boot Camp erstellt nur eine Partition für Windows, mit dem weiteren Ablauf hat es nichts zutun. Mit rEFIt lässt sich auch Linux über USB booten, beliebig viele OS installieren und alles andere was man so braucht oder auch nicht...


> Für reine Gamer ist ein MacBook aber sowas von die falsche Wahl. Ich würde nie einen 4 stelligen Betrag für ein Gerät zahlen auf dem sich nichts ordentlich zocken lässt. Mit Ivy ist sicherlich ne Steigerung drin, aber für mich persönlich immernoch KEIN Kaufgrund. Dann lieber 1-2Kg mehr und was ordentliches mit Grafikkarte und deutlich besseren Komponenten.


Wer überhaupt auf einem Notebook aufwändigere Spiele zocken will, macht mmn etwas grundlegend falsch.


> Ich habe noch ein Grund gegen ein MacBook, das glossy Panel.
> Das ist mein größter Kritikpunkt und disqualifiziert imho ein MacBook total.
> Ich brauche nämlich kein Spiegel wenn ich draußen bin.
> 
> ...


Ein Spiegeldisplay hat nachweisbar eine schärfere Darstellung, bei starker Lichteinstrahlung ist es egal, da siehst du auf beiden nichts.


----------



## Sammla (23. April 2012)

Ezio schrieb:


> Wer überhaupt auf einem Notebook aufwändigere Spiele zocken will, macht mmn etwas grundlegend falsch.



Nicht umbedingt. Es muss ja kein Notebook ala Alienware sein.. Das wäre wiederrum ein Desktop-Ersatz... Aber für die ein oder andere Lan wäre ein 15 Zoll Notebook mit Grafikkarte deutlich angebrachter.. Wobei man das nicht mit nem MacBook vergleichen kann. Sind, wie bereits erwähnt, zwei unterschiedliche Bereiche in denen die Stärken liegen. Ich für meinen Teil würde mit nem MacBook einfach nicht glücklich werden. Die Betonung liegt auf ICH.


----------



## turbosnake (24. April 2012)

Ezio schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Spiegeldisplay hat nachweisbar eine schärfere Darstellung, bei starker Lichteinstrahlung ist es egal, da siehst du auf beiden nichts.


Beleg? Afaik wirkt es nur so nicht mehr.


----------



## Superwip (24. April 2012)

> Wenn es einen Bedarf zum Akkuwechsel gibt, sollte die Garantiezeit schon einige Jahre abgelaufen sein


 
Kommt darauf an, wie sehr man den Akku benötigt und beansprucht.

Es gibt einige Notebooks, bei denen es nicht schwerer ist das Display zu tauschen...



> Boot Camp erstellt nur eine Partition für Windows, mit dem weiteren Ablauf hat es nichts zutun. Mit rEFIt lässt sich auch Linux über USB booten, beliebig viele OS installieren und alles andere was man so braucht oder auch nicht...


 
Es initialisiert auch den Bootvorgang von der gewählten Partition.

Ein "(U)EFI Hack" ala rEFIt kommt ja fast einem Jailbreak gleich, die Installation ist nicht trivial, das Programm ist auch nicht 100% stabil und kann bei Fehlern erhebliche Schäden anrichten; würde mich auch fast wundern, wenn man nicht die Garantie verliert...



> Wer überhaupt auf einem Notebook aufwändigere Spiele zocken will, macht mmn etwas grundlegend falsch.


 
Wieso?

Wenn man mobil spielen will gibt es keine bessere Alternative.



> Ein Spiegeldisplay hat nachweisbar eine schärfere Darstellung, bei starker Lichteinstrahlung ist es egal, da siehst du auf beiden nichts.


 
Das stimmt nicht.

Wenn man sich in mäßig heller Umgebung mit einer Punktlichtquelle, die nicht im Spiegelbild des Displays zu sehen ist (z.B. Zimmer mit Deckenbeleuchtung) befindet hat man mit einem Spiegeldisplay einen (etwas) besseren Kontrast. Das wars.

In völlig dunkler Umgebung haben Spiegelnde Displays keinen Vorteil (aber auch keinen Nachteil), in sehr heller Umgebung (so hell, dass man das eigene Spiegelbild deutlich sieht, also etwa an einem schönen Tag draußen -auch im Schatten!-) sind spiegelnde Displays klar im Nachteil.

Mit der Schärfe hat das aber nichts zu tun. Nichts.

-> In Dunkler Umgebung haben weder spiegelnde noch matte Displays einen Vorteil
-> Bei mäßiger Helligkeit, vor allem in einem "normal beleuchteten" Zimmer hat ein Spiegeldisplay einen etwas besseren Kontrast
-> In sehr heller Umgebung ist ein mattes Display klar im Vorteil
-> sowohl den Kontrastverlust als auch das Spiegeln kann man bis zu einem gewissen Grad durch mehr Helligkeit ausgleichen

Notebooks sind Mobilgeräte. Da braucht man kein supertolles Bild sondern vor allem eines, dass man auch unter widrigen Bedingungen im mobilen Einsatz noch gut erkennen kann. Ein gutes Bild ist natürlich immer besser aber gerade bei einem mobilen Gerät ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht von oberster Priorität.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. April 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Es initialisiert auch den Bootvorgang von der gewählten Partition.
> 
> Ein "(U)EFI Hack" ala rEFIt kommt ja fast einem Jailbreak gleich, die Installation ist nicht trivial, das Programm ist auch nicht 100% stabil und kann bei Fehlern erhebliche Schäden anrichten; würde mich auch fast wundern, wenn man nicht die Garantie verliert...



Du weißt aber schon, dass jeder Rechner auf dem man mehrere Betriebsysteme installiert einen Bootloader braucht. Und das ein Bootloader logischerweise softwarebasiert ist, ist auch klar. Dann hast du bestimmt auch schon mal davon gehört, dass speziell der Windows Bootloader gerne Probleme machte wenn man ein zweites Sys. installiert. Und zwar dahingehen, dass er einfach nicht mehr funktioniert.
Kurz: bei der Parallel-Installationen von mehrere Betriebsystemen können bei jedem OS Probleme auftreten und man macht es immer auf eigenes Risiko, weswegen Apple bei Bootcamp auch ausdrücklich darauf hinweist, dass man eine Systemsicherung machen sollte bevor man Windows installiert.
Somit ist das was du ansprichst kein Problem/Fehler/Nachteil von MacOS, sondern von allen Systemen, bei denen man parallel mehrere Systeme installieren möchte, egal ob das Ding Bootcamp oder Windows Bootloader oder Grub heißt.


Außerdem kann ich es nur noch mal sagen:

Ich habe im Zuge dieser Beratung nur darauf _hingewiesen_, dass man unter MacOS Windows parallel installieren KANN, falls der TE das noch nicht wusste. Es geht sich hier also nicht um eine Grundsatzdiskussion wie das technisch funktioniert und ob es sinnvoll ist oder nicht.




Superwip schrieb:


> "Ich mag es" ist kein Feature.



Und das aus dem Munde von Mr. Subjektiv, dem bekennenden Apple- und Konsolen-Verachter 
Und was sind die Grundsatzdiskussionen die du hier anzettelst für ein Feature?
Nur zur Information: Bei einer Beratung gehört es durchaus dazu auch eigene Erfahrungen mit einzubringen, denn dass ist genau so wichtig wie das schnöde aufzählen von Fakten und Features.


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. April 2012)

Ezio schrieb:


> Das ist eben durch die schlanke Bauwese bedingt. Ich würde keinen fetten DVI Anschluss an der Seite haben wollen.


 
schon klar. Aber man könnte für so eine Summe auch ein wenig mehr Lieferumfang erwarten... Wenn die Adapter beigelegt werden würden, wäre es doch schonmal gut.

Einen DVI ausgang.. klar. Aber hdmi ist nicht so groß und auch ziemlich gängig.
Wenigstens so etwas hätte man verbauen können.

Ansonsten weiss ich nich was alle haben. Wieso zieht ihr immer das Mac Book Air heran ? 
Reines "Anti"-Gelaber um das Macbook runter zu ziehen. In diesem Thread geht es um das MacBook Pro. Also bezieht euch doch bitte auch auf die Vor und Nachteile des Pro und nicht des Air.
Zweifellos hat das Macbook Pro auch seine Nachteile. Aber manche tun hier ja grade so als wäre es der Teufel 

Edith sagt, ihr sollt nett zu einander sein 



Superwip schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, wie sehr man den Akku benötigt und beansprucht.
> 
> Es gibt einige Notebooks, bei denen es nicht schwerer ist das Display zu tauschen...


 
So schwer ist der akku nun auch wieder nicht zu tauschen.



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Die fest eingebauten Akkus halte ich für eine Frechheit.
> Meine Freundin hat ein mittlweile 5 Jahre altes MB Pro und inzwischen den zweiten Ersatzakku drinnen - egal wie gut man sie pflegt, bei häufigem Einsatz sind die Akku's irgendwann am Ende.
> Wenn ich den Akku dann zum längeren stationären Arbeiten _noch nicht einmal rausnehmen kann_, ist die Sache für mich eh gelaufen.
> Deswegen sehe ich das Argument "gute Akkulaufzeit" auch als zweischneidige Sache.



Wieso ? 
Was hat der festeingebaute Akku für nachteile ? 
Ich habe keine Lust auf eine klapprige Plastikabdeckung nur damit ich den akku rausnehmen kann.


Es gibt halt wie bei jedem Gerät seine Vor - und Nachteile. Ich wette, die jenigen, die hier über das MacBook wettern hatten noch nie eins länger in Benutzung. _Windows Fanboys_ 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Och Superwip. Nur weil man MacOS mag ist das doch kein Fanboy-Gelaber
> Kaum mögen Leute man mal etwas, schon werden sie als Fanboy verschrien....
> .


 
Nein, dass ist nur so, wenn man einen Apfel mag. oder einen Grafikkartenhersteller bevorzugt oder.... oder... 

Ach übrigens: Ich mag Nike. Nikefanboy?


----------



## AeroX (24. April 2012)

Vorallem ob man ein Display einfach  tauschen kann oder nicht ist echt nicht wichtig. Wer tauscht  bitte selber bei defekt ein Display?!

Aber auch egal, ich kann jedenfalls nur sagen das ich mit meinem MacBook zufrieden bin und ich sehr gut mit Mac os zurecht komme. 
Mein Book ist von 08 und es läuft immernoch wie am ersten Tag. Klar 1-2 Kratzer am Gehäuse lassen sich nicht vermeiden dennoch ist es sehr gut verarbeitet und das merkt man immernoch. Zwischendurch mal dem RAM und ne größere Festplatte nachgerüstet, klappt auch ganz einfach  Die Tastatur ist immernoch sehr gut und hat einen netten Tastenanschlag. 
Die Beleuchtung ist besonders bei Dunkelheit ziemlich Nice. 
Alles in allem kann ich nur meine Empfehlung dafür aussprechen. Klar ist ne Menge Geld aber wie gesagt, mir war und ist es das wert.  

MfG


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. April 2012)

AeroX schrieb:


> Vorallem ob man ein Display einfach  tauschen kann oder nicht ist echt nicht wichtig. Wer tauscht  bitte selber bei defekt ein Display?!
> MfG


 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass einige Leute ihre Displays selbst tauschen. Allerdings beschäftigen diese sich wohl auch mit dem Thema und werden dementsprechend weniger Probleme haben.
Dem durchschnittlichen normalen User dürfte es relativ panne sein, ob sein Display nun einfach zu tauschen ist oder nicht.


----------



## AeroX (24. April 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir sicher, dass einige Leute ihre Displays selbst tauschen. Allerdings beschäftigen diese sich wohl auch mit dem Thema und werden dementsprechend weniger Probleme haben.
> Dem durchschnittlichen normalen User dürfte es relativ panne sein, ob sein Display nun einfach zu tauschen ist oder nicht.



Die meint ich auch. Also die normalen user. 

MfG


----------



## Superwip (24. April 2012)

> Wer tauscht bitte selber bei defekt ein Display?!


 
Vermutlich jeder, der bei einem Mac Book den Akku tauscht... 



> Und das aus dem Munde von Mr. Subjektiv, dem bekennenden Apple- und Konsolen-Verachter
> Und was sind die Grundsatzdiskussionen die du hier anzettelst für ein Feature?
> Nur zur Information: Bei einer Beratung gehört es durchaus dazu auch eigene Erfahrungen mit einzubringen, denn dass ist genau so wichtig wie das schnöde aufzählen von Fakten und Features.


 
Wer zettelt hier eine "Grundsatzdiskussion" an?


----------



## Tobcinio (24. April 2012)

Wie ist die Akkulaufzeit denn  ich hab gehört die soll ziemlich lange sein und  wie ist das bei denen Modellen 13 Zoll 15 Zoll und 17 Zoll Mfg


----------



## Ezio (24. April 2012)

7 Stunden sind angegeben und die werden beim normalen arbeiten auch erreicht.


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Wieso ?
> Was hat der festeingebaute Akku für nachteile ?
> Ich habe keine Lust auf eine klapprige Plastikabdeckung nur damit ich den akku rausnehmen kann.



In meinen Familien und Freundeskreis gibt es eine Menge Notebooks aber mir ist noch keins mit einer klapperigen Plastikabdeckung begegnet.


----------



## Awi (24. April 2012)

Hab mir zu Beginn meines Studiums vor 3 Jahren ein MacBook Pro gegönnt und muss sagen ich bereue keine Sekunde.
Das Teil ist einfach ein Arbeitstier, hatte bisher keinen PC oder Laptop der so zuversichtlich und stabil läuft, auch wenn extrem viele Programme geöffnent sind.
Das MacBook musste ich bis jetzt noch nie neu aufsetzen oder defragmentieren, es tuckert einfach munter vor sich hin. Die Akku-Laufzeit von 7 Stunden packt der Gute heute nicht mehr ganz, nach 3-4 Stunden normaler Nutzung is Schluss. (15"). 
Dank BootCamp ist innerhalb von 30 Min auch Windows am Start, falls man das aus irgendeinem Grund auch noch brauch. 
Einziger Punkt der extrem ankotzt ist die minimale abwärts Kompatibilität der einzelnen Mac Produkte!


----------



## Tobcinio (24. April 2012)

Wie man kann da Windows drauf machen ( Windows 7)?


----------



## ile (24. April 2012)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Das MacBook Air (und auch alle "Ultrabooks") halte ich grundsätzlich für ein völlig fehlgeleitetes Konzept: die Dicke ist für die Mobilität kaum ausschlaggebend, hier ist eher die Diagonale wichtig; bei diesen Geräten opfert man jedoch das optische Laufwerk, die Aufrüstbarkeit und Anschlussvielfalt um wenige Millimeter Dicke einzusparen; das MacBook Air hat ja nichtmal einen LAN Anschluss (!)



Oh, da habe ich aber eine GANZ ANDERE Meinung, denn was zählt, wenn es mobil sein soll: Möglichst wenig Gewicht. Auf was will ich nicht verzichten: Auf eine große, noch portable Diagonale. Mir sind auch 13,3" noch zu wenig, 14,3-15,0" finde ich ideal. Und diese Teile sind nur dann nicht unangenehm schwer, wenn sie entsprechend dünn sind. Dieser Trend ist mMn das beste, was der Notebooksektor je erlebt hat.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. April 2012)

ile schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, da habe ich aber eine GANZ ANDERE Meinung, denn was zählt, wenn es mobil sein soll: Möglichst wenig Gewicht. Auf was will ich nicht verzichten: Auf eine große, noch portable Diagonale. Mir sind auch 13,3" noch zu wenig, 14,3-15,0" finde ich ideal. Und diese Teile sind nur dann nicht unangenehm schwer, wenn sie entsprechend dünn sind. Dieser Trend ist mMn das beste, was der Notebooksektor je erlebt hat.



Jep. Dem stimme ich zu. Egal ist Dicke und Gewicht höchstens für einen Desktop-Ersatz. Aber wenn es portabel sein soll, dann kann ein Notebook gar nicht dünn und leicht genug sein.


----------



## AeroX (24. April 2012)

Tobcinio schrieb:
			
		

> Wie man kann da Windows drauf machen ( Windows 7)?



Via bootcamp zum Beispiel. wird einfach Zweite partition erstellt und darauf dann Win installiert. Treiber installier man mit bootcamp soweit ich das noch weiß. 
Ziemlich simpel


----------



## turbosnake (24. April 2012)

Die Dicke ist egal. Das Air verdirbt das durch das fehlende LW.
Das man mit schleppt und zwar immer!


----------



## Cook2211 (24. April 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Die Dicke ist egal. Das Air verdirbt das durch das fehlende LW.
> Das man mit schleppt und zwar immer!



Das kann man so allgemein nicht sagen. Heutzutage braucht man nicht mehr unbedingt ein Laufwerk. Wer darauf verzichten kann fährt mit einem MacBook Air sehr gut, wobei es hier ja um das Pro geht. 
Und mal ehrlich, wer braucht unterwegs ein optisches Laufwerk? Warum braucht man überhaupt noch optische Laufwerke, wenn es in Form von USB-Sticks doch wesentlich flexiblere/komfortablere Medien gibt? Höchstens zum Rippen und zur Installation von Windows.
Und die Dicke ist auch nicht egal. Notebooks die nur unwesentlich dicker sind als manches Tablet und dabei aber eine vollwertige Tastatur bieten, haben durchaus ihren Reiz.



			
				Tobcinio schrieb:
			
		

> Wie man kann da Windows drauf machen ( Windows 7)?



Jep. Funktioniert sehr einfach. Hier gibt's alles zum Thema:

http://www.apple.com/de/support/bootcamp/


----------



## Superwip (24. April 2012)

> Oh, da habe ich aber eine GANZ ANDERE Meinung, denn was zählt, wenn es mobil sein soll: Möglichst wenig Gewicht. Auf was will ich nicht verzichten: Auf eine große, noch portable Diagonale. Mir sind auch 13,3" noch zu wenig, 14,3-15,0" finde ich ideal. Und diese Teile sind nur dann nicht unangenehm schwer, wenn sie entsprechend dünn sind. Dieser Trend ist mMn das beste, was der Notebooksektor je erlebt hat.


 
100g oder 200g mehr oder weniger sind doch völlig egal, für die Mobilität ist einzig und allein relevant, in welche Taschen ein _Objekt_ passt.

Ich schleppe mindestens jeden zweiten Tag ein Skriptum oder ein Buch mit mir herum, das ich an dem Tag eigentlich garnicht brauche, das aber mindestens halb so viel wiegt wie ein MacBook Air; warum? Weil der Aufwand des Aussortierens meiner Meinung höher ist als der Transport des größeren Gewichts. Damit will ich nur zum Ausdruck bringen, für wie sinnlos ich diesen (kompromisslosen!) Kampf ums letzte Gramm halte.

Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen einem Gerät mit 5kg und einem mit 3kg hätte, wobei letzteres dann sagen wir nur 4 statt 6 USBs hat würde ich mich auch für letzteres entscheiden aber wir reden hier von (Gewichts-) Größenordungen, die so oder so vernachlässigbar klein sind.

Ich würde "Mobilität" in folgenden Kathegorien einteilen:

1) Hosentasche (kleinst-UMPCs)
2) Jackentasche oder Gürteltasche (klassische UMPCs)
3) kompakte Handtasche (<30cm/12" Subnotebooks, klassische Tablets, große UMPCs)
4) normale Handtasche oder Unterbringung "nebenbei" in einem normalen Rucksack (klassische 33cm/13" Subnotebooks)
5) normale Notebooktasche oder Rucksack (klassische 36cm/14"-41cm/16")
6) große Notebooktasche oder großer Rucksack (41cm/16"+ "Desktopreplacement" Notebooks)
7) Spezialtasche oder kompakter Koffer (_Portables_ und kompakte Desktop PCs)
8) größerer Koffer (normaler Desktop PC, eventuell inkl. Peripherie)
9) Europalette (2 kompakte 19" Racks)
10) Unit Load Device "Flugcontainer" (_luftverladbarer_ Mobil-Mainframe oder HPC)
11) 20' Standardcontainer (Mobil-Mainframe oder HPC)

All diese Kathegorien haben eines gemeinsam: das Gewicht spielt eine untergeordnete Rolle. Entweder man kann sie so oder so nicht tragen oder sie sind so kompakt, dass sie garnicht wirklich schwer sein können. Am ehesten relevant wird das Gewicht, wenn man Geräte der Kathegorie 6 und höher per Flugzeug transportieren will.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. April 2012)

Nope. Für mich sind 100 oder 200g nicht egal. Je leichter desto besser.
So würde ich persönlich beispielsweise eher ein 1,35kg schweres 13" MacBook Air kaufen als ein 2,04kg schweres Pro.
Das muss aber jeder selber wissen.


----------



## turbosnake (24. April 2012)

Optische Laufwerke:
Musik 
Games (ja es gibt auch welche für den Mac)
DVDs aus dieversen Computerzeitschriften (sind zT einige sehr nützliche Porgramme drauf).
Filme

So das sind genug Sachen, die für mich ein optisches Onbaord LW zur Pflich machen, deswegen spiele minimale Gewichts unterschied (also alles was unter 500g schonmal keine sehr entscheidene Rolle wer unter dem Mehrgewicht zusammenbricht hat andere Probleme).


----------



## Cook2211 (24. April 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Optische Laufwerke:
> Musik
> Games (ja es gibt auch welche für den Mac)
> DVDs aus dieversen Computerzeitschriften (sind zT einige sehr nützliche Porgramme drauf).
> Filme



All das trifft aber nicht auf jeden zu.
Viele speichern Musik nur noch digital. Bei Filmen kommt das auch immer mehr zum tragen.
Und wenn man unterwegs ist? Dann speichert man die Sachen erst recht auf der Platte. Oder schleppst du deine CD und DVD Sammlung mit damit du unterwegs Filme schauen und Musik hören kannst?
Spiele kann man downloaden. Dafür gibt es den Mac AppStore (oder Steam für Mac).
Und die Software von CDs aus Zeitschriften kann man meistens ebenfalls downloaden.

Also nötig sind optische Laufwerke heutzutage nicht mehr zwingend, wenn man nicht will.


----------



## turbosnake (24. April 2012)

Musik komtm bei mir praktisch nie digital, außer sie kostet nichts. Wie bei der einen Amazonaktion.
Und die SW die ich meine kann man eben nicht dowloaden.

Und das war drauf beozgen das man mal woanderes ist und sich dort die CD aufs Notebook ziehen will, ohne LW ist man aufgeschmissen.
Deswegen halte ich von Ultrabooks und dem Air nichts, sind imho nur ein überteurtes Spielzeug für Leute die zu viel Geld haben.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. April 2012)

Ich finde sie gut. Ich mag Geräte ohne, für mich, unnötigen Schnickschnack. Und dazu zähle ich halt auch ein optisches Laufwerk.
Deshalb sind Ultrabooks für mich auch kein Spielzeug. Sie bieten das was ich gerne hätte, ohne den ganzen Krempel den ich nicht brauche.


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich finde sie gut. Ich mag Geräte ohne, für mich, unnötigen Schnickschnack. Und dazu zähle ich halt auch ein optisches Laufwerk.


 
Ich finde es gut dass mein Notebook ein Laufwerk hat.
Auch wenn ich es selten benutze und es extrem langsam ist aber immerhin habe ich eins falls ich eins brauche.
Sinnfrei ist es wenn du neben dem Air noch ein externen Laufwerk mitschleppen müsstest.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es gut dass mein Notebook ein Laufwerk hat.
> Auch wenn ich es selten benutze und es extrem langsam ist aber immerhin habe ich eins falls ich eins brauche.
> Sinnfrei ist es wenn du neben dem Air noch ein externen Laufwerk mitschleppen müsstest.



Jep. Brauche ich aber nicht (für MacOS) .
Ich habe das letzte Mal vor ca. 5 Monaten ein optisches Medium benutzt um Win zu installieren. Ohne Win bräuchte ich gar keins mehr.

Aber das hängt natürlich immer vom Nutzerverhalten ab.


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Jep. Brauche ich aber nicht (für MacOS) .
> Ich habe das letzte Mal vor ca. 5 Monaten ein optisches Medium benutzt um Win zu installieren. Ohne Win bräuchte ich gar keins mehr.
> Aber das hängt natürlich immer vom Nutzerverhalten ab.


 
Du darfst aber nicht alles pauschalisieren oder deine Meinung auf alle übertragen. 
Ich benutze das Laufwerk praktisch auch nie aber darauf verzichten will ich nicht. 
Kaufe ich mir eins ohne werde ich garantiert irgendwann in der Situation sein dass mir einer eine CD in die Hand drückt und sagt dass ich gucken soll. 
Dann lieber ein langsames Laufwerk als gar keins. 
Und meins ist noch Slim. die Macs haben die Schublader. Die ich z.B. hasse wie die Pest. Die Dinger gehen ständig kaputt.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Du darfst aber nicht alles pauschalisieren oder deine Meinung auf alle übertragen.



Ich pauschalisiere ja nicht und übertrage auch nicht meine Meinung.



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Also nötig sind optische Laufwerke heutzutage nicht mehr zwingend, wenn man nicht will.





			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das hängt natürlich immer vom Nutzerverhalten ab.


----------



## Superwip (24. April 2012)

> Nope. Für mich sind 100 oder 200g nicht egal. Je leichter desto besser.
> So würde ich persönlich beispielsweise eher ein 1,35kg schweres 13" MacBook Air kaufen als ein 2,04kg schweres Pro.
> Das muss aber jeder selber wissen.


 
Wenn du auf Anschlüsse verzichten kannst und ein Gerät willst, dass mobiler ist als ein normales 38cm/11" Subnotebook, dann hol dir einen UMPC.

Der ist dann auch wirklich mobiler und nicht nur ein wenig leichter...

Ach, ich vergaß... gibt ja keinen UMPC mit Apfel drauf


----------



## ile (24. April 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Nope. Für mich sind 100 oder 200g nicht egal. Je leichter desto besser.
> So würde ich persönlich beispielsweise eher ein 1,35kg schweres 13" MacBook Air kaufen als ein 2,04kg schweres Pro.
> Das muss aber jeder selber wissen.;
> 
> ...



Finde ich auch! 



			
				turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Optische Laufwerke:
> Musik
> Games (ja es gibt auch welche für den Mac)
> DVDs aus dieversen Computerzeitschriften (sind zT einige sehr nützliche Porgramme drauf).
> ...



Wenn ich mal ein LW brauche, dann fast ausschließlich zu Hause. Dafür und für das eine mal in 365 Tagen unterwegs gibt es eine tolle Innovation: Externe Laufwerke!


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Dafür und für das eine mal in 365 Tagen unterwegs gibt es eine tolle Innovation: Externe Laufwerke!


 
Extra mitschleppen?


----------



## ile (24. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Extra mitschleppen?



Ja, Wahnsinn! Einmal im Jahr, das bringt mich um.   Dafür den Rest des Jahres keinen so überflüssigen Fummel dabei, viel sinnvoller!


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> In meinen Familien und Freundeskreis gibt es eine Menge Notebooks aber mir ist noch keins mit einer klapperigen Plastikabdeckung begegnet.


 

Mir leider dafür viel zu viele... 
Aber das sind wohl die leute, die wirklich jedes mal den Akku rausnehmen um ihn ja nicht zu viel unnötig zu verschleissen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ach, ich vergaß... gibt ja keinen UMPC mit Apfel drauf


 
Du scheinst Obst ja wirklich zu hassen


----------



## Cook2211 (25. April 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn du auf Anschlüsse verzichten kannst und ein Gerät willst, dass mobiler ist als ein normales 38cm/11" Subnotebook, dann hol dir einen UMPC.
> 
> Der ist dann auch wirklich mobiler und nicht nur ein wenig leichter...
> 
> Ach, ich vergaß... gibt ja keinen UMPC mit Apfel drauf



Zu hässlich und ohne Zukunft. Wer braucht UMPCs wenn es Tablets gibt? Noch leichter, flacher und mobiler.


----------



## Superwip (25. April 2012)

> Zu hässlich und ohne Zukunft. Wer braucht UMPCs wenn es Tablets gibt? Noch leichter, flacher und mobiler.


 
Lulz ein Tablet...

Hässlich? Tja, wenn kein Apfel draufpickt kann es wohl nur hässlich sein?

Flacher? Wozu?

Leichter? Nein.

Mobiler? Nein.

Und man hat auch noch einen sehr viel geringeren Funktionsumfang.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. April 2012)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Hässlich? Tja, wenn kein Apfel draufpickt kann es wohl nur hässlich sein?




Ähm, so langsam wird es etwas......arm deinerseits. Kannst du uns solche Sprüchr bitte ersparen 



			
				Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Und man hat auch noch einen sehr viel geringeren Funktionsumfang.



Falsch.


----------



## turbosnake (25. April 2012)

Ich brauche keine 2 Herdplatte, also werde ich mir kein neues  IPad kaufen.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. April 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche keine 2 Herdplatte, also werde ich mir kein neues  IPad kaufen.



Da das iPad nicht übertrieben heiss wird, weiß ich nicht, was du meinst. 

Wobei wir im Allgemeinen so langsam mal zurück zum Thema kommen sollten


----------



## Superwip (25. April 2012)

> Ähm, so langsam wird es etwas......arm deinerseits. Kannst du uns solche Sprüchr bitte ersparen


 
Ich finde es eher etwas "arm", dass du eine ganze Geräteklasse, vermutlich ohne dich jemals näher damit beschäftigt zu haben pauschal als "hässlich" bezeichnest und das auch noch als Totschlagargument gegen ihre Verwendung benutzt.



> Falsch.


 
Redest du von richtigen Tablet PCs mit X86 CPU?


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wobei wir im Allgemeinen so langsam mal zurück zum Thema kommen sollten


 
Welches Thema war das nochmal?


----------



## Cook2211 (25. April 2012)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es eher etwas "arm", dass du eine ganze Geräteklasse, vermutlich ohne dich jemals näher damit beschäftigt zu haben pauschal als "hässlich" bezeichnest und das auch noch als Totschlagargument gegen ihre Verwendung benutzt.
> 
> Redest du von richtigen Tablet PCs mit X86 CPU?



Womit ich mich beschäftige oder nicht kannst du nicht wissen .
Und da das auch nicht das Thema ist, sage ich nochmals back to topic.


----------



## turbosnake (25. April 2012)

Das was ich im Sat in der Hand hatte war unangenehm warm.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. April 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Das was ich im Sat in der Hand hatte war unangenehm warm.



Meins nicht.


----------



## orca113 (25. April 2012)

Nochmal, ich bin froh das MBP zu haben. Bei meinem 09`sehe ich nur einen Nachteil: Bin der Meinung das der Wlan Empfang meines MBP schlecht ist. Bei einem Freund der sein MBP Anfang des Jahres gekauft hat ist es besser.
Hatte immer gedacht das dies mit dem Alu Gehäuse im Zusammenhang steht.


----------



## Z28LET (26. April 2012)

Soweit ich weis, wurde das Wlan Modul verändert.
Frühere haben "nur" 300Mbit, die neueren 450Mbit.


----------

